# Anyone have a favorite pickled egg recipe?



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I like the old beet juice standby. I love the amish mustard based eggs, like em on occasion in penrose or other pickled sausage juice. Anyone have any other favorites? Just boiled up a dozen and a half and thinking about what to do with em. 
Thanks
Rick


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I used to make them a lot. I boiled the eggs and put them in 3 parts vinegar and 1 part water. I added salt and jap peppers. Let them set as long as I could stand and ate them. You can add food coloring to it and you can see how far the liquid has soaked up in them when you take a bite. I may have added some garlic powder as well. 

It has been years since I made them.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

FJ, I've used the juice that are used to pickle pickles, either dill or sweet and added some beet juice for color. Mrs. Wages makes a premixed package for pickling cukes. All stores carry it. Might be worth looking at.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

now there's an idea I haven't trired....... was thinking something smoking hot, but sweet, dill, etc........could be good........thanks for the new perspective WD, gonna have to try that
18 lbs on smoker, better get back to it......


Rick


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Let us know what and how it turned out Rick.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

As usual I can tell you what I use, but I don't really have a recipe....I just cook by smell and taste

In the big jar :
Kids Easter eggs...peeled
Small whole beats
Small pearl onions
All spice

In the pot :
The beet juice
Water
Vinegar
Sugar

Roughly equal parts of each.

Boil it to combine the liquid and sugar...then once it's hot enough to burn my eyes with vinegar fumes I dump it in the big jar, lid on, in the fridge for a few days.


----------

